# Some pictures of of my Boy



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is my Sean lll when he was about 10 weeks:








Here he is again at 10 months.
















Don't have any real recent pics, but after it warms up a bit I'll try to get the camera to work in the bitter cold.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy. Welcome to the forum!









Thought I would help you out with posting pics.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

went from a cutie to stud muffin


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

ok... I'm not crazy right???? I could have sworn when I posted all that was posted were links right? Oh well.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

What a cutie!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

very handsome!!!!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

He is stunning







I love his color!


----------



## mywhitesamson (Jan 26, 2010)

hi kkalligher
nice to see you again 
i still love your boy


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice looking young man!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He is one gorgeous dog! Where'd you get him?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Now THAT is a boy to be envious of!! 

Looks great!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

HOLY HUNKITUDE!!!!


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW! Can we say STUD MUFFIN?? LOL


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you all very much. I am very proud of him. He has a wonderful personality. He is loved much. Got him out of Dryden, Ontario. Freewind Kennels. Small breeder one litter per year.


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Sean, like I said, The George Clooney of dogs


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Chey,
Glad you're here. How's Octavian?


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Very handsome...welcome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous!!! welcome to the board)


----------

